# Pancake Tortoise Study



## tortadise (Sep 10, 2013)

Pretty good stuff that these people are researching. 

http://chelonologist.wordpress.com/...amples-from-pancake-tortoises-in-east-africa/


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2013)

Mike (chelonologist) is a member here. In fact, I think the last post he made gave us a link to this project.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 10, 2013)

Outstanding. Thanks for the info Yvonne. I did not know that.


----------



## Anthony P (Sep 10, 2013)

Great little blog. Thanks Kelly.


----------

